# Countdown to my FTT, MR, Lipo & Fat Transfer



## TinksDelite

Prompted by the 'USA' thread  I thought I'd start a thread on my upcoming surgery.  I'm located on the East Coast USA, I am 46 yrs old and have two boys, 20 & 25.  I'm 5'4" tall & about 154lbs.  

I started seriously researching TT's 6 yrs ago but finances became an issue and I had to prioritize things, but I did have a BA 5 yrs ago to correct an asymmetry.  But I started to think I'd never get my TT.  Last year was a great year at work and I decided to just pull the trigger.  I had another consult w/ my BA surgeon in early March and booked my surgery for April 21.. 10 days away!  

I'm getting a full tummy tuck with muscle repair, he's doing aggressive lipo on my flanks & transferring it to my butt (which deflated when I lost weight a few years back), he's also doing less aggressive lipo on my outer/inner thighs, banana roll, bra line & knees.

I've done my best to mentally prepare myself for the recovery but I fear w/ all the lipo I'm going to be one hurting mama!  I started a vitamin regimen last week which will run 2 weeks past my surgery date; I scored a walker, wedge pillow & boppy pillow (for my BBL) at Goodwill, which saved me a good $200 or so  (if you can't tell, the Second Hand Shopping thread is my favorite!).  I also have my 'care kit' with Tylenol, Palmers vitamin E, Silicon tape for down the road, Arnica, Bromelin, Stool Softners etc... 

I'm taking a week off of work, and working from home the second week. I have a very understanding boss who thankfully supports fixing things you don't like about yourself, in fact we've gotten Botox together!  DH is supportive but doesn't fully understand my desire to do this.. I am 45lbs down from my highest weight ever, hit my Weight Watchers goal last year & have pretty much maintained it (I'm about 4lbs over right now) but looked worse naked at goal weight than when I was heavier... like I was wearing a too big dress.. I love the beach and so want have a flat stomach during my next trip to Mexico in 4 mths! 

I'm an open book so please ask me any questions (about this surgery or my past BA surgery) and I'll post some quick before pics (need my Dr to email the 'official' ones to me)... and I'll try to keep this thread updated throughout my surgery & recovery, that is as long as anyone may be interested!  

Thanks


----------



## TinksDelite

Some quick before pics.. Yikes!


----------



## MMaiko

I just stumbled into this forum looking for help with Botox and read the "USA" thread.  That lead me to you here...from my zero experience, you seem to be prepared but what do I know?  I hope you end up with the results you've imagined.  Please keep this updated, I want to follow along.  I'm almost the same age but my children are younger.  Good luck!!!


----------



## TinksDelite

MMaiko said:


> I just stumbled into this forum looking for help with Botox and read the "USA" thread.  That lead me to you here...from my zero experience, you seem to be prepared but what do I know?  I hope you end up with the results you've imagined.  Please keep this updated, I want to follow along.  I'm almost the same age but my children are younger.  Good luck!!!



Thanks MMaiko!  

I started getting Botox last year!  I get it about every 3 mths (eyebrow & crows feet) I love & trust my injector, she's an RN, has been injecting for years and trains others throughout the US on techniques.  I never look like I'm frozen, very subtle.  But  I think I look so worn out & tired when I don't keep up on it!


----------



## ohcherrybaby

I'll be following this thread! One of these days I'd love to get my tummy fixed and a BA, having two kids that stretched my belly to the max...lets just say it isn't pretty!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Yay! Another follower .
I'm getting nervous. So much to do at work this week and I'm beginning to have anxiety that nothing will fit, from the swell,  when I go back to the office 13 days PO!


----------



## Prettyn

TinksDelite said:


> Yay! Another follower .
> I'm getting nervous. So much to do at work this week and I'm beginning to have anxiety that nothing will fit, from the swell,  when I go back to the office 13 days PO!


Hang in there, I can't wait to see the results. I've known many moms out there who did the mommy make over and they are all happy with their results. I really haven't heard of them complain too much about the swelling.


----------



## TinksDelite

OK - Two sleeps to go.  I work tomorrow then my surgery.  They pushed my appt from 7:30 to 10:30  Bummer since I wanted to get it over with.  Went out with my 'girls' on Friday, they are all being so supportive. Laundry, grocery shopping is done.  I got a cut, color and pedicure today. I figured I needed to feel pretty somewhere since the middle of me will be one big bruise.  Took my oldest out to dinner for his 25th birthday tonight & had my last big meal.  Trying to eat light & clean tomorrow!  Wish me luck!


----------



## TinksDelite

Just checking in.. day 2 post op and honestly the lipo they did on my legs hurts far worse than the tummy tuck.. makes it very difficult to get around, go to the bathroom; spent yesterday in bed but hubs relocated me into the recliner this morning.  The fat transfer to my butt is scary looking, very swollen, he said he put 250ccs on the sides of each cheek. If I end up w/ a mini diaper butt (ala Kim K) I'll break down & cry!!  For anyone contemplating having this done, I urge you to stay overnight in the hospital (I cant imagine that first night at home!) the nurses were sweet and had no qualms about helping getting the right meds for the nausea and the pain and helping me to the toilet!


----------



## TexasStar

cant wait to see after pictures! Sorry you are hurting but I hope it feels better very soon! Lipo sounds so good but the pics on realself have scared me, Im a big wuss though!


----------



## TinksDelite

Day 3 PO, went to my doctors office to get the dressings changed.  I'm getting around a bit better.. well, if better means I can get up w/out hubbys help!  Next appointment is Monday when I will, hopefully, get my drains out.  I'm pretty swollen right now, but the bruising looks a heck of a lot better than it feels!  

I think I mentioned it before but I cannot imagine having this procedure (or any PS!) out of the state/country! I've seen some ladies that have 90+ min drive one way to their surgeons office.  Mine is a 5-10 minute drive and that was plenty!!  

Thanks to all those that are checking in


----------



## Prettyn

TinksDelite said:


> Day 3 PO, went to my doctors office to get the dressings changed.  I'm getting around a bit better.. well, if better means I can get up w/out hubbys help!  Next appointment is Monday when I will, hopefully, get my drains out.  I'm pretty swollen right now, but the bruising looks a heck of a lot better than it feels!
> 
> I think I mentioned it before but I cannot imagine having this procedure (or any PS!) out of the state/country! I've seen some ladies that have 90+ min drive one way to their surgeons office.  Mine is a 5-10 minute drive and that was plenty!!
> 
> Thanks to all those that are checking in


Glad you are doing good.


----------



## TinksDelite

Its been a while since I did an update.  I'm day 12 post op and returning to the office tomorrow for work.  It has been and absolute roller coaster and will continue to be for the foreseeable future. The swelling is the worst. I have a love/hate relationship with my compression garment.  I also have a ton of swell in my legs presumably from the lipo (I'll be calling the PS tomorrow to make sure its nothing I should be overly concerned about).  My PS repeatedly told me this surgery and recovery was no joke. I knew that (since I'd been researching for 6yrs) but until you actually experience it all the research in the world won't prepare you!


----------



## TinksDelite

MODS Can you move my thread to the Non-Asian PS board?!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Today is two weeks Post Op, yesterday was my first day back in the office. I made it about 7.5 hrs and then had to call it a day. The swelling was the absolute worst it has been since I had the surgery. No amount of homework prepares you for the actual Swell He!! 

Today I brought in a pillow to sit on, that office chair wasn't quite as comfortable as it was pre-surgery! I also packed a lunch, I've been eating REALLY low sodium to prevent the swell and I didn't do that yesterday instead eating in the cafeteria.. big mistake! 

Below is a side by side progress picture.. pre op & 12 days PO


----------



## TinksDelite

Before & 12 days PO


----------



## Swanky

Great results so far!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Looks great!  Best of luck as you continue to heal!


----------



## TinksDelite

Today is day 18 PO.  I'm feeling much better! Every day seems to get a bit easier.  So glad that life seems to be resuming some normalcy.  I went shopping today by myself for about 2.5 hrs then cleaned the house.  I'm still swelled but no where near how bad as last week.  I was able to get some of my pre-surgery pants on, albeit it the ones that fit a bit looser; but only to get them up over my hips, they fit really loose around my waist.  I have much more of an hour glass figure now; I think I'm going to have to re-learn how to shop for myself.  My left knee is still really swelled from the lipo.  PS told me to massage it often and that has seemed to help a bit, honestly that is the only thing that is really bothering me at this point, I haven't been taking any pain meds.  The only thing I'm taking is 600mg of Ibuprofen 2x a day and that's for the swelling. Incision and belly button are coming along nicely.  I started putting Vaseline on it today, since I've heard that helps healing.  I'll try to post some 3 week pics in the coming days.


----------



## windycityaj

Thanks for this thread.....I had a breast reduction in December 2014 along with thigh and arm lipo. My reduction was fully covered by insurance which was awesome.  I loved my doc and my results, There are a few revisions that he will be doing for me (for free) this summer and now I am saving for a full TT.


----------



## windycityaj

TinksDelite said:


> Today is day 18 PO.  I'm feeling much better! Every day seems to get a bit easier.  So glad that life seems to be resuming some normalcy.  I went shopping today by myself for about 2.5 hrs then cleaned the house.  I'm still swelled but no where near how bad as last week.  I was able to get some of my pre-surgery pants on, albeit it the ones that fit a bit looser; but only to get them up over my hips, they fit really loose around my waist.  I have much more of an hour glass figure now; I think I'm going to have to re-learn how to shop for myself.  My left knee is still really swelled from the lipo.  PS told me to massage it often and that has seemed to help a bit, honestly that is the only thing that is really bothering me at this point, I haven't been taking any pain meds.  The only thing I'm taking is 600mg of Ibuprofen 2x a day and that's for the swelling. Incision and belly button are coming along nicely.  I started putting Vaseline on it today, since I've heard that helps healing.  I'll try to post some 3 week pics in the coming days.


You look great!   Are you getting massages?  It made all the difference for me....especially for the lipo areas. Scar tissue can build up there and get very hard. I actually still get it 1x/month now to keep my skin smooth.  My doc suggested it and so glad that he did.


----------



## TinksDelite

I want to try a lymphatic massage but you need them fairly often and they are costly! Not ready for any other massage, at least none that would make me lay on my stomach.


----------



## TinksDelite

Here is the promised picture.. still swollen but getting there.


----------



## Prettyn

TinksDelite said:


> Here is the promised picture.. still swollen but getting there.


You look like your healing great!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Looking amazing, Tinks! So happy for you.


----------



## cdtracing

Looking like great results so far.  You're healing very well & looks like you're not having too much swelling.   Looking good!!  My SIL was the same way; she had minimal swelling & healed very well.  Her surgeon was awesome & her scar is very thin & faded.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for posting.  Loving the new shape.  Do you mind sharing a before/after pic of knees?


----------



## TinksDelite

Thanks ladies.  Actually I didn't take any pics of the knees but my PS did.. I'll have to see if he can send me all my before pics.  But my knees are still so swollen it doesn't even look like I got them done.  Its my one regret thus far.. The knee lipo has by far been the most painful and seemingly going to be the longest to heal.


----------



## TinksDelite

Here's the most recent pics, one month PO. Don't mind the silicone tape and all the indentations from the dreaded binder


----------



## TinksDelite

And one more side by side


----------



## TinksDelite

Oops wrong pic (can't edit it on my phone..).  Here you go


----------



## callmelulu

Thank you for this thread and I an sooooo glad there is now a U.S. split!
You look amazing! I am also east coast (ny) and am looking to start researching BA and TT or the whole mommy makeover, I'm also really interested in hearing about sculptra and ultherapy so hopefully there are some local threads about that too


----------



## jmcadon

This is so helpful for anyone interested in these procedures.  I had a mini TT about 10 years ago and my stomach in that area is still pretty flat!  Wait until about 6 months...you are going to be so pleased!  Your waist looks tiny!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

You look great! Congrats.


----------



## EvaWilkinson

Omg SO SO SO SO much better! Congats to you wow such a huge improvement!


----------



## windycityaj

Congrats Tink!  You look awesome.  I had a breast reduction in December and now I'm saving for a TT for this December.


----------



## TinksDelite

Thanks ladies.. I know I haven't posted lately.. been forcing myself to get back to normal & not 'dwell' on the continuing recovery KWIM?!  I still have swelling but not as bad; not cleared for any ab work, which is fine - some days the area around my belly button feels really 'strained' without doing anything out of the ordinary so I don't want to push it.

I'm still never completely flat but I think that's just my body shape and that's OK. Pretty much in the same size clothes (some things fit looser, especially in the waist) but no more muffin top and I don't feel like I have to 'tuck' my belly into my pants!

I promise I'll post an updated picture soon!


----------



## TinksDelite

As promised.. Before & this morning (approx 11 1/2 weeks post op).

Leaving for Mexico in 2 weeks.. really wish the afternoon swell would go away between now & then... wishful thinking.


----------



## zippie

You look great!


----------



## michellem

TinksDelite said:


> As promised.. Before & this morning (approx 11 1/2 weeks post op).
> 
> Leaving for Mexico in 2 weeks.. really wish the afternoon swell would go away between now & then... wishful thinking.



Quite the transformation!! You must be so happy &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Prettyn

Looking good!


----------



## runner1

You look phenomenal!


----------



## uhpharm01

TinksDelite said:


> As promised.. Before & this morning (approx 11 1/2 weeks post op).
> 
> Leaving for Mexico in 2 weeks.. really wish the afternoon swell would go away between now & then... wishful thinking.



Looks good


----------



## LivingAloha

You look fantastic!!!!  

I'm looking to schedule a TT in Jan and your posts and updates were very helpful.  One thing I'm curious about is approx how much weight did you lose?


----------



## beautyfullday

TinksDelite said:


> As promised.. Before & this morning (approx 11 1/2 weeks post op).
> 
> Leaving for Mexico in 2 weeks.. really wish the afternoon swell would go away between now & then... wishful thinking.


 


you look really good now. happy for you


----------



## TinksDelite

LivingAloha said:


> You look fantastic!!!!
> 
> I'm looking to schedule a TT in Jan and your posts and updates were very helpful.  One thing I'm curious about is approx how much weight did you lose?



Oh my I apologize I didnt see your post until just now.  I actually maintained pretty much the same weight. Just 'redistributed' courtesy of the fat transfer! I have been cleared to do full workouts now so I'll try to slim down a bit more now. 




beautyfullday said:


> you look really good now. happy for you



Thanks!! Now that I'm almost fully recovered it was so worth it .. Only regret is not doing it sooner!


----------



## TinksDelite

I rarely see long term updates so I thought Id post a before and after shot 10 months post op.  All is good!! Scar is fading nicely.  Oh.. and while I never posted a full on shot of the fat transfer (before/after) into my bum... I think you can see a hint of the results in this most recent update... 







Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luckyseven01

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely see long term updates so I thought Id post a before and after shot 10 months post op.  All is good!! Scar is fading nicely.  Oh.. and while I never posted a full on shot of the fat transfer (before/after) into my bum... I think you can see a hint of the results in this most recent update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app




I'm so impressed by all of this. Have you been crazy dieting or eating and working out exactly the way you were before?


----------



## TinksDelite

Pretty much the way I was before. Exercise a few times a week and try to watch what I eat. Nothing crazy  

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## michellem

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely see long term updates so I thought Id post a before and after shot 10 months post op.  All is good!! Scar is fading nicely.  Oh.. and while I never posted a full on shot of the fat transfer (before/after) into my bum... I think you can see a hint of the results in this most recent update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



You look great! I bet you're thrilled with your results!


----------



## coconutsboston

Great results!


----------



## jmcadon

You look amazing!


----------



## Hermesaholic

How much does this sort of thing cost?


----------



## NYCBelle

Wow amazing!! They did a great job on your belly button too. Do you mind showing how the scars have healed? Can they be lasered to minimize their appearance?


----------



## cloudeight

WOW you look fantastic! how is the scar healing?


----------



## russell317

Wow! You look amazing!


----------



## TinksDelite

Sorry haven't been around to answer questions!  Thanks so much for the compliments! 

The scars are healing nicely, I would like to get some treatments to minimize the scaring around my belly button as it is more pronounced than the larger incision.  If I get a chance I'll post some pictures of the scarring.


----------



## Maracucha

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely see long term updates so I thought Id post a before and after shot 10 months post op.  All is good!! Scar is fading nicely.  Oh.. and while I never posted a full on shot of the fat transfer (before/after) into my bum... I think you can see a hint of the results in this most recent update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app





Hot mama!!! You look so great!!! I am also thinking of doing a TT and breast work. I am done with kids, I have 2 girls (4 yo and 18 months) but I am so afraid of the revovery pain mostly for the 2 little ones!!


----------



## sally.m

Looking fab!!


----------



## skyqueen

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely see long term updates so I thought Id post a before and after shot 10 months post op.  All is good!! Scar is fading nicely.  Oh.. and while I never posted a full on shot of the fat transfer (before/after) into my bum... I think you can see a hint of the results in this most recent update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


OMG, Tink...just unbelievable and so natural! Good for you


----------



## Belgian22

TinksDelite said:


> Sorry haven't been around to answer questions!  Thanks so much for the compliments!
> 
> The scars are healing nicely, I would like to get some treatments to minimize the scaring around my belly button as it is more pronounced than the larger incision.  If I get a chance I'll post some pictures of the scarring.



Where on the east coast are you? I’d also like to do this and looks like you me surgeon was excellent.Thanks.


----------



## TinksDelite

Sorry I didn't see your post earlier. I'm in Delaware.


----------

